# Birds



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anyone have a source for birds for dog training? Quail, Chukar, Pigeons, whatever. I'm in Grand Forks county. I'd really appreciate any help. PM me. Thanks!

Wes


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I was wondering the same around the bismarck area.


----------



## felix (Aug 17, 2009)

Dakota game birds in bismarck raise chukar, quail, and pheasants for sale to train with. sorry do not have a number.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Check with any of the game farms around that release pheasants. Usually they'll have either dead birds on ice or live ones available year round.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Dakota Game Birds
11400 89th Ave Se
Bismarck, ND 58504-4030 
Phone: (701) 258-3430


----------

